#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [討論] 如果擁有超能力，那你希望有什麼能力?

## Black．Tsai

在逆境中
總是會想著要是自己擁有什麼特殊能力就好
也許不是全部人
但多多少少會有
可是你希望擁有什麼超能力?
這一篇是詢問你想擁有的
下一篇是選擇你所願意失去的

順便一提.....
其中沒有詐
我給你的選項是只有那一類的能力
不能有包括其它能力的選項
如果有，那全部人都會選

控制元素的意思就是只能控制水的東西，且不能用你所能控制的東西去控制其它東西(也就是說不能操控元素以外的東西)

能夠知道你接觸的東西擁有什麼過去的能力，意思是指能夠以你接觸的東西來看(能知道以前的使用者，使用方法)

能夠瞬間移動到任何地方的能力就是瞬間移動的意思(能移動的只有自己和自己接觸的東西，可是不能控制你所接觸的東西)

能夠知道別人在想什麼的能力也就是可以透視人心的力量，另一種說法就是完全性的讀心術(我最喜歡的)

能夠看見自己未來的能力，這個部份可能有爭異，能看見自己和自己身邊的人、事、物的未來，可是不能改變

能夠控制生物的能力，另一種說法就是能夠命令動物去做事情 


做完選擇後請到
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=54433
繼續做選擇:你擁有超能力後得失去的一樣東西

----------


## 橘狼

這問題感覺起來有一點像是在一場異次元交易中，
選擇對方式先爲我開出的各種選項。選項看起來都很不錯，
也不禁使我懷疑，是否其中有詐？

我並不想選擇只有單一種特色的超能力選項（如：穿越時空，就只能穿越時空）；
反倒選一即百的多元化超能力選項，是我最想得到的。

我想選擇的是，能跳脫出三次元世界的能力，可隨心所欲的漫步在三次元以外的世界，
又在三次元世界中的任何一個角落，任意開啟通道。
這有點像是，我可以完完全全的從這個世界消失不見，進入專屬自己的白日夢世界中。
不過在作夢的同時，夢境卻有著可以改變現實世界的能力。

如此一來，我的能力便可包含上述的六種能力了。

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
版主或許可以把兩篇文章做個連結。而且是接續的主題，
這樣子做，比較會有連貫性。

----------


## 帕格薩斯

不錯不錯，
我的想法跟大家都一樣  :Very Happy:  
是*控制元素*呢。

----------


## Black．Tsai

嗯.....
控制元素真的有這麼好嗎??
我自己選擇的是了解他人想法的力量(簡單來說就是讀心術)
不過控制元素我覺得奇實也還好~~
我比較喜歡去探索別人的心~~嘿嘿((邪笑
不過投過票的人就把理由說出來看看吧~~ㄎㄎ

----------


## 迷龍

我選了控制元素~~

不知道電力(電子？)算不算是一種~~

會選這個是因為...被某動漫洗腦很深(炸)
在現代的大都市裡的話，控制電力應該很萬用吧？
用電免錢，再加上電生磁原理的話連磁力也掌握了。
遇到危機時來個打雷閃電讓整座城市系統癱瘓也不錯。

姆阿哈，妄想而已，別在意別在意，還請不要婊我，真的...

----------


## Black．Tsai

> 我選了控制元素~~
> 
> 不知道電力(電子？)算不算是一種~~
> 
> 會選這個是因為...被某動漫洗腦很深(炸)
> 在現代的大都市裡的話，控制電力應該很萬用吧？
> 用電免錢，再加上電生磁原理的話連磁力也掌握了。
> 遇到危機時來個打雷閃電讓整座城市系統癱瘓也不錯。
> 
> 姆阿哈，妄想而已，別在意別在意，還請不要婊我，真的...


電....不算喔~~
電算是能量的一種~~
沒想到不然就加上去了.....

----------


## 希諾道

選擇了...能夠控制生物的能力..........

對於一些難以控制的場面.....感覺上最好的方法會是控制別人的行動比較好
和平角度的話就是免除任何一方的受傷...
戰鬥方面的話.......真是不戰而勝@.@"方便無比~~

但始終也是一種傷害感情的能力~也是少用為妙吧..?~

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

控制元素的能力                                                                          

話說這可能是大家最想選的吧                                                                          

我在看一些小說漫畫或影片時                                                                          

看那些控制元素的方法都喜歡呢

----------


## 曬月亮的貓

瞬間移動跟讀心術令人難與取捨...
不過...讀心又有點太黑暗了0 30
造成自己困擾的情況比較多吧xDD
操縱元素或生物倒是一點都不吸引我...
感覺很麻煩(?!

----------


## 大神狼兒

雖然選了控制元素...

但其實本意是全部都有0v0...(貪心~.~...

應該說控制元素反而是基本功...？

----------


## 阿翔

嗯……我想我可能會拒絕擁有任何一個~"~
大家一定會覺得我很奇怪吧，但是我覺得不論是黑狼以上提到的能力；
或是沒有提到的、不自然的超能力，都會有他的副作用。
也許可以說，得到以後不隨意使用吧，但是當爪上真的得到這些能力了，
我們是否還有這般意志力去控制住自己？
會否能力還未失控，我們自己就先失控了？
每一個英雄的墜落都是從一點誰都不以為而的小事開始的，
當我真的擁有超能力了，不論是哪一種，一開始可能真的可以好好控制，
但我對自己往後的自控能力沒有信心，能力的力量會一點一點地侵蝕我的意志，
到最後，下一任的「魔王」可能就會變成已經墜落的我。

對不起我好像說太認真了orz
但是一看到這個題目，就忍不住要吐槽了XDD"

----------


## 大漠之狼

大多都是選擇了元素。

比較多元吧!

感覺也比較震撼。

----------


## 好喝的茶

咱選擇「能瞬間移動至任何地方」。
我對「任何地方」的理解是「所有可能存在與不可能存在的地點」，
包括過去與未來的某個地點，以及在小說、電影中幻想出來的地方。

嘛，這樣的話一定很有趣。



而且，當我想像到自己全身穿滿盔甲，瞬間移動中其他人的身體裏面，
靠物理規則把那個人從內到外給撐開，皮開肉綻、腸穿肚爛、身首異處等血肉模糊的畫面，
就不由得興奮起來。(遭拖)

----------


## 幻之靈

"控制他人"的能力聽起來不錯的說0w0

其實這應該可以在現實發生吧030[催眠(一般管道) 或者 利用他人弱點 使之達到控制]

用法: 在我心情不好時 旁邊的人 自動滾蛋

           看到不想見到的人 在暗地操控他滾蛋XDDD

其實常常令我煩躁的就是 某些人的出現 

基本上其他就只是可以自己處理的小煩惱而已= =

----------


## 白狼小沫

選[能夠控制生物的能力]能控制小黑嗎?(被踹死

那~如果能控制"焰"呢?(可控制"焰"的溫度從-N度~N度)
還是說這算是能量?
那~[控制元素-水]的話把水裝進一把中間有隙小圓柱空心的劍(圓柱灌水後成封閉狀態)，那就不能控制那些水了?還是只能讓水在圓柱內流動?
那~[控制元素-土]土有分很多種阿!有的含不同的金屬.礦物.以及元素週期表上的元素等等....那所謂的"土"是指全部包括還是單單只某種單純的物質?那沙子算嗎?岩石呢?
那~[控制元素-氣]是指氣體吧!氣體也有分很多種阿!如氧氣.氮氣.氫氣控制氣是全部的氣體都能控制還是只能控制某種氣體.如果必要時能只選一種那好玩了.(大量殺敵)直接用氫氣凝聚成球.再用一根小小的火柴.....(暗殺)直接在敵人頭部附近凝聚一氧化碳(量也可以不用很多.或自備?).那他還能不痛苦不掙扎的死去
那~[控制元素-火]火能像我上面說的調整溫度嗎?還是有一定的溫度?那顏色呢?是跟現實一樣嗎?還是有所不同?
紅色(200℃-350℃)
橙色(350℃-460℃)
黃色(460℃-570℃)
黃白色(570℃-740℃)
白色(740℃-1150℃)
藍白色(1150℃-2500℃)
藍色(2500℃以上)。         資料來源:"焰"維基百科
金屬元素算嗎?那金屬又分很....(迷:問題很多吼((被拖走
踹開"迷"吼我是認真的啦!是全部都能控制還是有專屬金屬

----------


## 帕格薩斯

控制元素來說，
這樣不但能自由控制地風水火
也能在危急時替自己解圍  :Smile:

----------


## 月現.

我很驚訝居然那麼多人選擇元素
我是選擇控制生物
因為現在，能控制生物代表你能擁有一切(我好像太貪心了)
不過也向阿翔說的
擁有一切的下一步就是成為魔王
而最後只可能被自己無止盡的慾望給吞噬。

----------


## 亞格雷特

在這些中
我最想要的是能夠瞬間移動到任何地方的能力
我天生體育差到不行
跑遠一點的教室就差點累死
另外油錢漲價
校車錢也變多了
如果有瞬間移動的能力
就可以省下很多麻煩

----------


## 光狼 狄特

阿 只有我一個人選看見未來阿
我覺得看見未來不錯阿
很多人都會位未來迷惘
如果能提早看見的話不就方便多了嗎

----------


## Black．Tsai

0.0這篇好久了，剛好又被我翻到
超過半年了啊ww
感覺真不錯呢~~
可是現在的我啊
覺得自己已經有超能力了~~
但也不需要太過於強烈~~
因為我已經擁有我的愛了呢~~

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

我會想知道別人在想什麼,
因為平時身邊的人都比較沈默,
都知道別人在想什麼,
沒辦法,人就是充滿好奇心的人嘛

----------


## 擇擇

怎麼看還是能瞬間移動最好啊 像是上課要遲到 約會來不及 就能馬上到啊 或是做壞事警察快抓到你的時候（ :(自行想像):  不良示範

能知道別人想什麼有時會必須面對殘酷的事實啊 腦袋可能會爆掉 還是不要好 （話說除了小小賭聖以外 這能力在點影裡好像都是壞人才有誒...) 
控制元素好像也有點麻煩 應該說只有增加戰鬥力 對生活上沒什麼幫助   :Rolling Eyes:  
然後控制生物...感覺好像就在玩伴家家酒 一點驚喜的感覺都沒有 好像自己再玩

----------


## Veritas

我選
能夠知道你接觸的東西擁有什麼過去的能力
記憶與思想也算能力吧
摸到愛因斯坦之類的..
嗶嗶!吱吱吱~
智商飆到200多
每個人摸過一遍..XD
這樣會不會有點作弊..
沒辦法那麼神的話
摸摸狗狗
了解他
就能更體貼的照料他
灌進滿滿的愛
一看到狗狗滿足愉悅的表情
心情就很好
跟瞭解心裡想甚麼相比
這應該更好用
畢竟
讀心術是可以學習的

----------


## 魁狼

好像控制元素是腰倒性的高票啊~
果然 感覺比較有力量)
瞬間移動也很酷
不過不小心移動到月球可能就難以呼吸(?!)
這樣地球就可以少很多碳污染啊~用想的就可以移動XD
副作用是會一直變胖因為都不用動XDDD

----------


## 賽茲恩·奧

奧選擇“能夠控制生物的能力”

本來想選控制元素的能力的確很帥，不過還是保持敬畏的心態好些....
別人的想法....花一些時間的話....了解起來也挺容易的....
還是控制生物吧....這樣可以用低調些的方法處理問題....

----------


## Aslan

小狼我 選擇的是 能夠瞬間移動到任何地方的能力

因為 如果遠處有同伴(狼嚎 發出求救信號  就能使用這個能力 

瞬間過去幫同伴的忙>.<

而且在偷食物的時候也很方便(咦?

雖然 其他能力也很好 不過 瞬間移動 可以 迅速的幫同伴 逃跑 任何時後都好用呢~

----------


## 夜落

元素呀...
元素有很多不確定性呢~
空間也可以瞬間移動~
時間可以預知呀~
所以貌似矛盾呢~

----------


## 森野‧獠

無聊來推一下

我選擇了瞬間移動到任何地方的能力

至於為甚麼嘛....因為我是浪人w

----------


## 亞熱帶企鵝

讀心術...
利用這能力可以找到更多的同伴。
我一直相信個人的能力不及團體。

能夠彼此信任又心靈相通的同伴。
然後聚集到其他的異能者...
就萬事大吉啦XD

首選同伴是窺視未來。

此能力感覺是慢熟型呢。

不過若是能窺視未來的人，應該就會主動選擇接觸與否...
上面是作戰方面的考量啦...

認真點來說...
我應該會遠離戰場，找個情人安逸的一起吃爆米花...

----------


## 人群中的孤狼

還是瞬間移動好~想想瞬間移動到鹿的身上咬住她,在傳到狼群中
,永遠不怕沒食物~遭到危險時,(管你會不會操控4元素...)直接傳
到你背後,在把你傳到太空..再回來看你怎活XD

----------


## 璃櫻

控制元素很帥XDDD
但也好想要擁有瞬間移動的能力...
((可惜這是上沒兩全其美的選擇呀ˊˇˋ

----------


## 龍o瞳

本狼對於讀心術~
人家說"知己之彼,百戰百勝"~
所以我就選讀心術嘎~

----------


## 聖之神翼

我還是選了讀心術～
這招真的很好用～也可以解決很多問題…
但………會不會有被讀心的狀況發生？…這我到是有點怕怕的…
我喜歡（想要）知道別人在想什麼…但同時又怕被看透…（汗

（可以的話）其次是元素的能力～
因為…光是能控制火、土、水（可以凝結嗎？）…
什麼事情都能夠變得很方便～（無論是行動上或戰鬥上～）

（也太貪心）最後是瞬間移動～
不過這也只是0距離而已～沒什麼太大的好處～
要快速移動的話…基本上有四元素就可以很快速～（坐著岩石飛行或用冰造一個溜滑梯～）
雖然速度上沒有瞬間那麼快…但…比瞬間移動有趣～而且刺激多了～◎ω◎〞
但…長距離移動的話…會比較方便～（笑

----------


## 有醬藍

控制元素呢！

因為正在構想小說情節，發現了五行元素，而且有三個字可以將五行元素都融合在一起(金、木、水、火、土)。

要不要猜猜看？

----------


## 幻.玄冥

元素控制.....風和水是不錯的選擇，但是有人對我說氫.鋰.鈉.鉀....等才是元素 :Confused: 天!那麼多種叫我怎麼選?!

----------


## 小藍龍

我選擇瞬間移動啦~
因為這樣子就能來無影去無蹤,讓其他人想抓也抓不著~
其次會想要控制生物吧~
不曉得能否控制病毒或細菌呢?
這樣就能殺人於無形中~還不會生病XDD

----------


## 沁音

那如果的人控制你最重要的人
那你除非身邊有武器 不然你怎麼保護他/她?
選個實用的特殊能力還比較好吧
元素魔法可省一堆費用= ="

----------


## 晝

我選擇類似讀心術的能力
這樣能避開許多麻煩XD
最主要的是我喜歡窺探別人的想法阿~~~

----------


## 凔藍

敝龍選擇"能知道別人在想什麼的能力"
這樣可以知道有誰要傷害自己
知道別人當下的想法能做出適合的舉動來讓對方相信自己

----------


## 夜落白櫻

小狼選擇<控制各種生物>的能力，這樣被欺負時就能控制像:蜜蜂、蜘蛛、螞蟻之類的生物來反擊啦。
說不定可以拿來控制各種有機物和無機物來染敵人呢^_^

(謎之音:先確定有辦法反擊在廢話吧，小小白~~)

----------


## 黑倫

我也選元素控制…因為元素與元素的融合會有不一樣的結果
而且元素是只要有生物就會有
元素對我來說等於自然 生物想敵過自然根本不可能

----------


## 虛羽．天祈

> 我也選元素控制…因為元素與元素的融合會有不一樣的結果
> 而且元素是只要有生物就會有
> 元素對我來說等於自然 生物想敵過自然根本不可能


我也是這麼認為的XD
因為以前到現在看過不少電影及書 
裡面很少有生物能勝過大自然的XD((小倫的想法和我很像呢~~>< :jcdragon-spin1: 
我也是認為元素能力可累加 並造成不同的效果的!

((雖然我在選時與"能知道所接觸到的物體的過去"的能力  想了一下 畢竟我也覺得這也很重要
若是骨董之類的可能會了解到很多歷史呢(((黑歷史   :jcdragon-shock-ebby:  
不過想了許久還是元素這能力比較實用XD   不過我可能會暴走 :jcdragon-crazy:  -w-

----------


## 血色玫瑰

我自己就算選擇控制完素
如果能夠把不同完素加入在我身上爪槍的子彈中
如:面對暗黑類型的敵人(eg 惡魔) 就為子彈加入光的元素
基本上我是萬能(被拖走... :jcdragon-lines:

----------


## Schak

小夏選擇能夠移動到任何地方的能力~~

原因的話....可以到處去救人吧~~ :jcdragon-keke: ~

就像電影"移動世界"~那樣 :jcdragon-tail-faster:

----------


## 川崎大龍

自己選擇"瞬間移動到任何地方的能力"

因為想去的地方很多，坐飛機很久又不太舒服...

而且遇到狀況(或是忘記帶東西 :P)會很方便

----------


## 寂影

小狼選擇控制元素的能力
可是小狼除非必要，基本上能力會用在生活用途

夏天省冷氣  冬天省暖氣  天然控溫 
畢竟能力不只是只能用在修煉攻擊方面阿~

----------


## 獨自孤獨

請問這ㄍ[能夠知道你接觸的東西擁有什麼過去的能力] 的超能力碰到人有效ㄇ? 還有能夠知道別人在想什麼的能力 是條件的吧?
而我是選能夠知道你接觸的東西擁有什麼過去的能力 因為本人只想沉浸在過去討厭未來

----------


## 上將狼

我選的是能控制生物,因為只要能控制人類,就可以要他們幫我們獸族做事,不怕人類再欺負我們
敖嗚.........
 :wuffer_grin:

----------


## 冽嶽楓華

控制元素會是最好的選項吧？要瞬移，你用風元素幫自己加速不就行了？(不要加太多，撞到人會出事...)知道別人在想甚麼，這有點糟糕，如果人家在想很糟糕的東西呢？那知道了實在有點不舒服阿......看見自己的未來，同上，看到自己突然過世了甚麼的，你會如何呢？用力把握住接下來的每分每秒，亦或放棄一切，坐著等死?
至於，控制其他動物，你把他冰起來拖走不就是非常間接的控制了嗎(遭踹
操控元素最棒了，搞不好，還可以創造出生命呢(？
謎:這傢伙很危險，不能給他任何能力!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 極風

我選擇的是能夠控制生物的能力

人也是生物，要是能得到這種能力，不會有人再離我而去了，而且所有的生物都將為我而戰

----------


## 冽焱

作者自刪
原因：不想分享，不必分享，不需要傷眼睛

----------

